# Why aren't there any songs about sexless relationships?



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

Just from reading the threads here you can see how widespread the problem is of one partner feeling neglected because the other isn't meeting their needs and/or appears to have no interest in them sexually.

Artists write songs about all other kinds of relationship problems, why not this? Is it because there is a perception that someone who can't get their partner to have sex with them is kind of a loser (at least that's how I feel), and no artist wants to be seen that way?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"Dusty, Rusty Parts" 

I think Billy Ray Cyrus could make a tune like that.


----------



## cyclone (Jul 7, 2014)

Too embarrassing? I'm far from a sexless relationship but I see some warning signs. If it devolved into that, as a man, the last thing I'd want to do is write a song about my partner not wanting the D.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"Haven't been laid but certainly screwed"

"married to my grandma". 

"Happy Anniversary, roommate"


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I guess there's not a big market for downer sentiments, except in country music. Apparently there are some, though, but I don't know them so don't know how relevant they actually are:

Songs for the first sexless week in co-habitational (and formerly really hot) relationship.

Songs for the first sexless week in co-habitational (and formerly really hot) relationship. | Mix Tape | Tiny Mix Tapes


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

You lost that loving feeling.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm a huge music fan. I knew there had to be a country song covering the topic. I'm sure there are many, but here's one off the top of my head. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O74fx8W_-b8


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

I guess this kind of qualifies too:

Dwight Yoakam - The Distance Between You and Me


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Ruby, don't take your love to town.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You're Breaking My Heart-Harry Nilsson


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Would this qualify?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVtIgfqI6yo&list=PL68G3OPRSzPq0Uq3rrZcPFV9MHK0xlGzW

Take It On The Run by REO Speedwagon


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

My first thought was a sexless marriage song would be a great country tune, but then I started thinking about the singer going on about how he don't get no loving from his wife but "thank god he's got a good ole hunting dog to love".....and I thought people may get the wrong idea. lol


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Sort of a coverall song in my mind: The I-95 Song by Fred "August" Campbell

It's supposed to be humorous. It's not for kids or work. It's not taking responsibility for anything. It's just a song to blow off steam.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Amanda Palmer, The Grand Theft Orchestra The bed song 

Sad as all get out 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sW4dwXXX7Q


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I think women would recognize this as a song about sexless marriage.

Hecks..maybe I was wrong?

I feel like I'm invading here and drove everyone off. Didn't meant to do that, nor was I offended by the thread topic or anything. I just love music and wanted to participate. No offense was intended and I hoped my posts were along the lines of the topic. Just trying to find a little fun in all the pain. I haven't had sex in years(June 3, 2011, yes I remember it in detail), so, some of you or many get it more than me. Yeah, I feel hopeless and helpless. I feel alone, and I feel like I'm waiting for her to come home sometimes, but I am not naive enough to believe she will. Nor do I think she wants me. Sorry if I gave you the wrong impression.


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

I always thought My Skin by Natalie Merchant was about that, but the lyrics are a little ambiguous (also seems like it could be about someone with a terminal disease)


----------

